# Coffin for sale, with someone in it.



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Think of the time you could save. You wouldn't have to corpse the skeketon.

http://news.yahoo.com/iowa-man-selling-coffin-gets-questions-bones-194223193.html


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Odd Fellows, indeed!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

It's too bad they didn't have a picture of the coffin and the skelelton inside to see. At least he got the coffin back, got to pay those taxes you know!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

The only sure things, death and taxes.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

scareme said:


> The only sure things, death and taxes.


If only it were in this order....


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Yay, Iowa?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Twelve grand is a bit high even with a skeleton


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Interesting story... Scareme, aren't you glad you moved to quiet ol' Iowa?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

At least it seems it shouldn't be to hard to get rid of a noisey neighbor. Just call the Oddfellows.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 31, 2013)

That is so weird!


----------

